# WARNING Attempted theft with horse left injured Fleet Hampshire



## Cuffey (10 October 2011)

PC 25057 Kelly Bartle has just left the incident in Fleet Hampshire
David Collings of Hampshire Horsewatch informed

Fence cut and cob removed from field but clearly refused to load
The cob has been beaten and left terrified with barbed wire coiled round a hind leg.
Leg badly damaged, vet been to the scene, antibiotics given and wounds flushed, the prognosis may be a visit to Liphook tomorrow to flush the joint.

All horses are microchipped and signs are up to indicate this.

Please warn all your friends in this area


----------



## sam_m (10 October 2011)

Cuffey said:



			PC 25057 Kelly Bartle has just left the incident in Fleet Hampshire
David Collings of Hampshire Horsewatch informed

Fence cut and cob removed from field but clearly refused to load
The cob has been beaten and left terrified with barbed wire coiled round a hind leg.
Leg badly damaged, vet been to the scene, antibiotics given and wounds flushed, the prognosis may be a visit to Liphook tomorrow to flush the joint.

All horses are microchipped and signs are up to indicate this.

Please warn your all friends in this area
		
Click to expand...

Shall pass the message on to people I know in the area


----------



## Naryafluffy (10 October 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Fence cut and cob removed from field but clearly refused to load
The cob has been beaten and left terrified with barbed wire coiled round a hind leg.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably not every day that you'll be glad your horse doesn't load, I don't understand why horses are being stolen when no one wants to buy them just now?


----------



## Mudsplasher (10 October 2011)

I live in Fleet and will pass this on to as many people as i can in the area . Thanks for letting us know .


----------



## OWLIE185 (10 October 2011)

Sorry to hear about this attempted theft.  Hope horse fully recovers.  Was it a mare?  Any indication of what time the attempted theft occured?
Would strongly advise owners to have their horses freezemarked as this is visible to everyone.  Also take photos of horses from front and rear and both sides just in case it happens again.


----------



## Cuffey (11 October 2011)

The thieves returned last night
Torches in the field at 10pm
Lights were spotted and Police called, no arrests unfortunately, they disappered into the darkness

First incident number 44110/430/249

Last nights incident number 44110/431/273


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 October 2011)

i THINK THEY NEED TO MOVE THOSE HORSES asap SOUNDS LIKE THE THIEVES ARE DETERMINED. and won't give up. Hope they get caught.


----------



## darkhorse123 (11 October 2011)

horrible - i so hope these swines are caught asap, poor horse


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 October 2011)

Have they moved the horses yet?


----------



## Cuffey (12 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			Have they moved the horses yet?
		
Click to expand...

It may be a case of nowhere else to go, not easy to move a whole yard at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 October 2011)

Cuffey said:



			It may be a case of nowhere else to go, not easy to move a whole yard at the drop of a hat.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry didnt realise it was a yard.I thought they were targeting just one or two horses. 
Its hard.I would pitch my pop up tent in the field,if that happened to me..Put lights everywhere.
Hope these scums dont return. Think maybe  someone could pop in and out say every few hours or so and get a REALLY MEAN DOG or GEESE.


----------



## Dusty Bluebell (12 October 2011)

* OH no that sounds awful every horse owners worst nightmare. I too would have my tent pitched in the middle of the field hoping to catch the b****ards!Hope the horse makes a full recovery,It might sound silly but they havent upset anyone lately? Is there alot of trouble in the area? I am just miffed with the horse market being at all time low. My thoughts are with the owners xx*


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 October 2011)

Tent in  field sounds good eh? Mine would stand out as its cow print lol. I hope these low lifes dont return. Get some mean geese.


----------



## joeanne (13 October 2011)

The cobs were moved to a new location yesterday after attempts were made on three further occasions to take them. The owners of the horses (in a field ajacent to ours) were forced to sleep there until they could arrange them to be moved elsewhere.
As the horses field was next to my own fields my mare was injured when the would be thieves wrapped her up in wire, twisting it around a hind leg until it cut in. Extra security measures have been taken to protect my yard and horses, and with the neighbours gone hopefully that will be an end to it. Vet has assessed the leg again today and whilst it will be a long slow recovery, she is pleased so far that the joint itself seems to be free from any infection.


----------



## OWLIE185 (13 October 2011)

Is there any logical reason why the thieves wrapped up your horse in wire?


----------



## joeanne (13 October 2011)

She is a pest...she will follow and "mug" people for treats. Her field companion is a rather opinionated gelding and as they initally tried to remove the horses through that field, with them being geldings, my boy would have attacked them. Possibly by keeping the mare up the other end, he would stay with her, but as they then tried to remove them through another field afterwards, I would say it made no difference and my gelding felt threatened enough to guard his patch. Might be totally wrong but its all we can come up with.

Picture was this morning....so 4 days after initially injury.











Suggestions on how to keep her half sensible when walking in hand would be much appreciated as I cant give sedalin.


----------



## Mariposa (13 October 2011)

Your poor mare, and well done your gelding for defending his friends. Must be absolutely petrifying finding her in that state, and knowing people did that deliberately.


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 October 2011)

Hope the horse leg recovers soon.I pray those scumbags dont try again. Put a tent in the field for a week or so.


----------



## every1 hates jo (13 October 2011)

joeanne said:



			The cobs were moved to a new location yesterday after attempts were made on three further occasions to take them. The owners of the horses (in a field ajacent to ours) were forced to sleep there until they could arrange them to be moved elsewhere.
As the horses field was next to my own fields my mare was injured when the would be thieves wrapped her up in wire, twisting it around a hind leg until it cut in. Extra security measures have been taken to protect my yard and horses, and with the neighbours gone hopefully that will be an end to it. Vet has assessed the leg again today and whilst it will be a long slow recovery, she is pleased so far that the joint itself seems to be free from any infection.
		
Click to expand...

how come your staying at your yard if your horse has been badly injured during an attempted theft, when your neighbours are now trying to find somewhere else to move there horses, due to these horrific circumstances, you think your problem will go with your neighours leaving what makes you so sure of that.


----------



## hairycob (13 October 2011)

If Joeanne beleives that the incidents have been targeted at the cob owners for some reason, rather than being a straight forward theft attempt then there is no reason to move hersnow that the cobs have moved. The repeated attempts do give it that sort of feel.


----------



## Dusty Bluebell (13 October 2011)

I can see where every1 hates jo is coming from i think 1 injured horse and attempted thefts whether it be my horses or other horses within the yard would be more than enough for me to move my horses.I would not be able to sleep at night.Also the thiefs may come back and although the cobs are gone take something else in there place just to complete their mission there are some sick people in the world.


----------



## every1 hates jo (13 October 2011)

I totally agree with dusty bluebell.


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 October 2011)

I would be putting my pop up tent up in the field.


----------

